# What is the Safest Way to Share Files Online With Strangers?



## Reid Rosefelt (May 17, 2020)

I am thinking about offering a file download with a YouTube video I'm working on. I know that @Cory Pelizzari has done this. 

I of course have shared files in the past with Dropbox and Google and other services. But that was always with people I knew.

What is the safest way to do this? And hopefully, a way that won't involve me paying money each month just to give files away. 

Thanks!

Reid


----------



## tonaliszt (May 17, 2020)

Google Drive has worked extremely well for me. I get a massive amount of downloads from the Alpine Project free libraries.


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (May 17, 2020)

I just stick with dropbox. Sites like Pianobook use We Transfer for their libraries.


----------

